# new guy



## spikeice (Feb 24, 2011)

i just wanna say hello to everybody.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*spikeice* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Matthewop (Feb 24, 2011)

hi there. i am new here too. I wanna say hello to you all! hope have great time here!











dvdbestonline.com


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Aldrich (Feb 25, 2011)

*Newbie here*

Hello to all the member's of the forum, Me joining newly here at the forum... Wanna say hello to all the member's.... Have some discussion about the body building and weight loss....


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Aldrich said:


> Hello to all the member's of the forum, Me joining newly here at the forum... Wanna say hello to all the member's.... Have some discussion about the body building and weight loss....



Welcome to IM!


----------



## bentoverrows (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome. I've been part of the board for a few weeks already and I have to tell you... be careful. I can't seem to go one day without checking these boards less then three times throughout the day.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the board


----------

